# Early goose



## Bluefinn

Never hunted waterfowl. What do I need besides a regular license & stamp & what are the costs. A buddy has a line on private property with to many geese. Just interested in the early season & what's involved.


----------



## huntindoggie22

You will need your regular hunting license($19), an Ohio wetlands habitat stamp($15), and a federal duck stamp($25). Also make sure you use steel (non-toxic) shot.


----------



## ringmuskie9

Just an fyi....You can shoot 5 in the early season per day. Regular season you're only allowed 3 per day.


----------



## M R DUCKS

don't forget H I P registration, plugged magazine, gun can only hold max. of 3.


----------



## M R DUCKS

remember...signed federal stamp ! state stamp will be mailed to you later.


----------



## Bulldog1149

When is the early season? I tried to google it a few weeks ago and couldn't find I for other than regular season.


----------



## fishingful

Bulldog1149 said:


> When is the early season? I tried to google it a few weeks ago and couldn't find I for other than regular season.


September 1 - 15


----------



## Bulldog1149

Are there any specific regulations other than the norm? Does the ODNR have a publication on it?


----------



## fishingful

http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/ohio-s-migratory-bird-hunting-seasons-begin-sept-1

They are released before Publication 5295 and Publication 5298.


----------



## Bulldog1149

Thanks


----------



## DangerDave

Any suggestions on decoy spread size for hunting water? I'll be on the bay in my boat


----------



## fishingful

DangerDave said:


> Any suggestions on decoy spread size for hunting water? I'll be on the bay in my boat


You don't need tons. I put out a family group of 8 to 10. And 2 ogf by themselves. Sometimes a malard or 2 close to shore


----------



## DangerDave

fishingful said:


> You don't need tons. I put out a family group of 8 to 10. And 2 ogf by themselves. Sometimes a malard or 2 close to shore


What do you mean ogf? But that's perfect, I've only been in the waterfowl game about 3 or 4 years so I don't have many decoys because they're so damn expensive. Maybe 15 goose floaters and 30 mallards and a couple butts


----------



## fishingful

DangerDave said:


> What do you mean ogf? But that's perfect, I've only been in the waterfowl game about 3 or 4 years so I don't have many decoys because they're so damn expensive. Maybe 15 goose floaters and 30 mallards and a couple butts


"OFF" I ment off by themselves. The geese mat drop in on the loners or the kill hole. Don't believe the TV shows. I have shot limits over 1 or 2 decoys. Hide yourself well and don't call too much. 

I had 250 decoys. And downsized to about 50. Every species. You don't need that many. I have put out 150 decoys and not shot a thing. That evening put out 6 and shot tons.

Give the birds what they want.


----------



## DangerDave

fishingful said:


> "OFF" I ment off by themselves. The geese mat drop in on the loners or the kill hole. Don't believe the TV shows. I have shot limits over 1 or 2 decoys. Hide yourself well and don't call too much.
> 
> I had 250 decoys. And downsized to about 50. Every species. You don't need that many. I have put out 150 decoys and not shot a thing. That evening put out 6 and shot tons.
> 
> Give the birds what they want.


That's what I hear alot of, I also hear during migration to throw out more pulling power. But I don't have many friends who waterfowl hunt and the one I got to go with me pissing and moaning because I made him buy waders so the decoys I have are the ones I hunt over, plus I'm one guy one call so small will work better for me


----------



## fishingful

DangerDave said:


> That's what I hear alot of, I also hear during migration to throw out more pulling power. But I don't have many friends who waterfowl hunt and the one I got to go with me pissing and moaning because I made him buy waders so the decoys I have are the ones I hunt over, plus I'm one guy one call so small will work better for me


I mostly hunt my myself. I enjoy it and learn more. I have run into a few guys that are all angry. Don't know why they go out. I don't care if I shoot birds or not. It's about geting out. I give most of them away anyhow.


----------



## DangerDave

fishingful said:


> I mostly hunt my myself. I enjoy it and learn more. I have run into a few guys that are all angry. Don't know why they go out. I don't care if I shoot birds or not. It's about geting out. I give most of them away anyhow.


I'm a hungry fella and don't give away much, especially because a bird or two is a big success because I'm still fairly new and hunt public. But I always tell those guys that hunting isn't shopping


----------

